# New display for bottles



## bluegrassfan76 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've had most of my soda bottle collection displayed on shelves in our living room but recently I came up with a new way to display several soda bottles using an old soda crate.  Maybe this will give someone else an idea.  I'll gladly take any of your ideas for neat ways to display soda bottles.   


Michael


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

That is cool! I like how you stayed with the same theme and not with a plain old wood shelf. It highlights the bottles!!!


----------

